# dragon egg help.



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

my friend has been incubating dragon eggs and they are 102 days old today and one of them have been leaking some stuff for the past few days and was wondering if anyone knows what it might be =)

thank you


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

Wft??


----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

bump =)


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Shedding_hut said:


> bump =)


what kind of dragons eggs is it???


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

How do the eggs look are the big and white and plump are they dimpled are there any water droplets forming on shells? What eggs are they?


----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

they are breadied dragon eggs, and they are huge and plum and white they havent got any dimples and no water drops on them, i will post pics up 2moz


----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

they are 105 days old now i think
they are very soft
how long should i give them they are not caving in





































Thanks. =]


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would suggest taking the lids off the tubs to get some good ventilation in there, they look fine so it's just a waiting game =[ 


How often are you spraying the substrate because it looks quite wet in there but that could just be the pictures.


----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

ok thank you i will tell my friend its her 1st lot of eggs lol :2thumb:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

I recommend that you don't get to the substrate to damp, as I read somewhere water can damage the eggs, if the lid has to much condensation it can drip onto them.

Gemma


----------

